# Forgot I had this!



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Just thought I would post a picture of a pocket watch I own! It was my granddads. I think it still keeps time but to be honest I have never used it and never will I doubt, pocket watches just aren't something I would use. Don't know anything about it whether it's a good/ bad or indifferent make or whether it's worth 50p or £50 lol, however being a family piece that's irrelevant as it will never be sold.

Here's a picture of said watch anyway:









__
https://flic.kr/p/GE8edb


__
https://flic.kr/p/GE8edb


__
https://flic.kr/p/GE8edb


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice watch, it was made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co. Ltd. aka The "Tick-Tock" :thumbsup:

They also supplied watches to Services, examples of which I naturally own :biggrin:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice watch, it was made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co. Ltd. aka The "Tick-Tock" :thumbsup:
> 
> They also supplied watches to Services, examples of which I naturally own :biggrin:


 Thanks Mach, going to have a read through that link. A bit of background information always makes a watch more interesting :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re welcome, just my opinion but you should give the old thing a new lease of life, it wouldn`t cost much to get serviced & there`s something nice about pulling a watch out of your pocket. You can pick up a chain for it off ebay for £3.59 (free postage) alternatively, you could get an *adaptor *which would allow you to wear it on your wrist. Here`s mine with basically the same watch as your grandfather`s...



















Ok, it`s not cheap & obviously not suitable for everyday use (diy & gardening not recommended) but, imo, it has a certain charm :biggrin:


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Just thought I would post a picture of a pocket watch I own! It was my granddads. I think it still keeps time but to be honest I have never used it and never will I doubt, pocket watches just aren't something I would use. Don't know anything about it whether it's a good/ bad or indifferent make or whether it's worth 50p or £50 lol, however being a family piece that's irrelevant as it will never be sold.
> 
> Here's a picture of said watch anyway:
> 
> ...


 Never say never, you never know one day you may be at a dinner/wedding with a 3 piece suit on and think "how cool would it be to pull out a pocket watch" I sure would try it 

We do in Scotland with our Kilt Outfits


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Qtronic said:


> Never say never, you never know one day you may be at a dinner/wedding with a 3 piece suit on and think "how cool would it be to pull out a pocket watch" I sure would try it
> 
> We do in Scotland with our Kilt Outfits


 Eh!?!! What do you pull out of your kilts? 

Rob....


----------

